# I wonder if this guy was a forum member...



## moRider (Feb 28, 2012)

Yikes 









Man Uses Borrowed BMW To Rob Bank, Offers To Pay For The Car In Cash


A Texas man named Eric Dion Warren, 50, may have just discovered one of the wildest forms of non-traditional car financing you could imagine. He borrowed a BMW from a dealership to take it for a ride, then robbed a bank and attempted to use the money he’d stolen to pay for the car in cash. I’m...




jalopnik.com


----------



## riffwraith (Sep 1, 2015)

20 years. He will be out when he is 70.

Brilliant.


----------



## Phedhog (11 mo ago)

Sounds like a great movie scène


----------



## l8foster (12 mo ago)

This story needs to be featured on "America's Dumbest Criminals "!!!


----------



## RBinDC (Aug 8, 2010)

moRider said:


> Yikes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Humorous story alright. Ha Ha. 

This guy is black and committed this stupid crime in Texas. Why am I not surprised at the length of the sentence? 

But after y'all are done laughing, think about this: cops routinely commit manslaughter and get sentences far shorter than 20 years - and those are the ones who get prosecuted. Most of them don't. 

Here in Washington DC we have two Capitol Park police that shot to death a college kid whose only crime was being rear-ended by a Uber driver and ran from the scene. A Fairfax County police officer video taped the confrontation, which clearly showed the lives of the two cops were not in danger (as they claimed). The county attempted to prosecute them for manslaughter but the Justice Department claimed they were immune from state prosecution. The case has dragged on for years and not it looks like they will walk away free. Explain to me how this is justice.


----------



## RBinDC (Aug 8, 2010)

l8foster said:


> This story needs to be featured on "America's Dumbest Criminals "!!!


You have a good point. Most likely this guy has a subnormal IQ.


----------

